# Limping in 5-month old



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I know what you are going through! Apple has had a limp(front legs) since she joined us (she's 6 months, got her when she was 4 months) and have told the vet about it from the first visit. We are having xrays done when she goes in for her spay next week.

The xrays will hopefully tell you what's going on and you can seek treatment from there. That's what we are waiting for. 

I hope your pup is ok....keep us posted.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

To Both of you, Please make sure your pups are checked for tick borne disease. My Sam presented with intermittent lameness in his right front leg. I assumed he'd injured himself or pulled something. A blood test showed he had Lyme's Disease. Fingers crossed that your pups are fine.

Caught early and treated with a full regimen of doxycycline, Sam was fine.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Great suggestion, Paula. My first thought with intermittent lameness is to check for a TBD, particularly Lyme. Rule that out before panicking about joint problems.

But, just because a breeder claims not to have an issue doesn't mean that there isn't something wrong in the joint. First of all, even dogs whose parents and grandparents have full clearances can still have issues. Second, not all breeders get all the right clearances done before they breed.

Were the parents and grandparents OFA or PennHIP cleared? If so, it's less likely that early dysplasia is a problem. If not, I'd be more worried.


----------



## MSmith (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for all of the info. Yes, parents and all generations ofa'd. Dad was fair, his parents good. Mom is a 3rd generation excellent. Having had these guys before, and being a pet sitter who is constantly learning, I certainly understand that "crap happens", am hopeful this is not a joint problem. When I first got him, vet was impressed with his joints and overall health, that's why we're considering injury first. You know puppies, how high can I jump! But whatever happens, I'll have my boy for a long time!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It could be pano also. http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1561&aid=466

Hopefully it will not be HD but something easily treated.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

My first thought was Pano, too. No fun, but they do grow out of it.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup, I was thinking pano too, and your pup is just at the right age for it. Brady started with it at 5 months and by 8-9 months it was gone and he is fine.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My first thought was pano since the pup is growing right now. Your vet visit should be able to determine the problem. However soft tissue does take A LONG time to heal, and a week of rest may not have been enough either. So don't "worry" until you go to the vet.

I have a young girl who started limping before a year old. Her issues were her hips and now her elbows. Hopefully your breeder is right because OFA excellent does not mean a guarantee. However I feel confident is something much more normal. Puppies do the darndest things.


----------



## MSmith (May 6, 2009)

Thank you SO very much for the article and pano info. I did not know about this, and although he can play/walk without pain (so far) and doesn't appear ill otherwise, this is an interesting possibility. When vet examined him, he was not pleased with having the left hip messed with; had not cared before.

Thanks again. I'll do more research!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MSmith*

MSmith

Please let us know what the vet says.
The people on this forum have lots of knowledge on what to ask the vet about.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd rule out TBD first because it's so easy. Pano requires an x-ray and even then isn't always fully conclusive on the first try.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> I'd rule out TBD first because it's so easy. Pano requires an x-ray and even then isn't always fully conclusive on the first try.


I agree. That's what our vet did with Brady too. When the TBD came back negative, and resting didn't help (thinking it may be a soft tissue injury) she did xrays while he was under anesthesia for his neuter. Most of the time, pano does not show up on an xray (occasionally it does if they happen to catch it in just the right stage of inflammation)...the xrays are really more to rule out elbow/hip dysplasias or other bone abnormalities. It's sort of process of elimination. The orthopedic vet we saw diagnosed the pano clinically by putting pressure on Brady's humerous (when the pressure is applied directly to the bone, they will yelp).


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibby went through this a couple of months ago. He was around 7 month-ish. He started limping pretty badly one night after playing hard with the foster dog. I took him to the vet and had x-rays done on two different occasions because the limping didn't improve. Both Gibby's parents (as well as grandparents and generations of ancestors) have all their clearances but there is no guarantee, so I was really worried. But the vet didn't find anything on the x-rays (she said his hips looked really good) but said his hip muscles are a little tight. He probably played too rough and had a soft tissue injury. The vet said *maybe* Pano. We put him on some sort of muscoskeletal supplements that the vet recommended and we were already on Vitamin C and Glucosamine. The limping continued on and off (especially after getting up from long periods of rest), but eventually went away. 
I hope your little guy feels better soon. Definitely have you vet check him out. Hopefully it's just a little sprain.


----------

